# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  HI, and thanks to all who post solutions!

## econ301

HI, and thanks to all who post solutions!

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – PLEASE DO NOT FORGET to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

